# My Pic's After the Workout!!!!



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi guys

I have posted 4 pics of me:

Hope you all could give me some advice of better way to put more muscle on and to loose those unnecessary fat on my body cos I got just too much!! I am 22, weight 90kg (14 stone) and 1.80 tall (6'0)

- [ Pic 1 ]

- [ Pic 2 ]

- [ Pic 3 ]

- [ Pic 4 ]

So any advices on workout or whatsoever would be great.

Thanks

Ps: I would tell you my trainning plan but my problem is that I dont know the names of the excercises/machines 

pssssssssssssssssssst *Im not english thought*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

looking good, id say the weakest point i can see is chest. not that its weak physically, just not as developed as the rest, flyes, declind presses, inclines imho.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> looking good, id say the weakest point i can see is chest. not that its weak physically, just not as developed as the rest, flyes, declind presses, inclines imho.


Hi

U cant see it well cos I got a very plain skin which does not show the shape as if you were dark skinned!!

I will try to make more pics for next time where u can see my chest...

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

try a side pose, shows the depth of the chest more. good shape on your tris.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> try a side pose, shows the depth of the chest more. good shape on your tris.


Yeah will try somehow by next time I go to gym!

Remember those pics were taken after the workout,

which means my body/muscels were pumped up so thats y look much more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

them tri are cirtainly comming out, what rutines do you do for your arms and how often?

Sam 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

9519sam said:


> them tri are cirtainly comming out, what rutines do you do for your arms and how often?
> 
> Sam 8)


hi Sam

On the pic might look like if my tri. are really that big but they aint in reality. As i said... i took the pics after I worked out and the arms were warmed/pumped up already, which go down after I do a rest!! 

Basically when I do chest, I combine it with triceps which means 1st I do my chest excercises and then I go on triceps... sorry I dont really know the names of the exercises which I do  which I could explain it somehow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

i think your diet and training needs a serious overhaul! :lol:

only messin, you are lookin great, what is your BF%? personally i think you need to cut up a bit, get them abs out... cutting is all about diet! HIIT cardio is something you should look into as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Danielle. said:


> i think your diet and training needs a serious overhaul! :lol:
> 
> only messin, you are lookin great, what is your BF%? personally i think you need to cut up a bit, get them abs out... cutting is all about diet! HIIT cardio is something you should look into as well


Hi man

i think your diet and training needs a serious overhaul!

Hmmmm I wish I knew what u mean by that!!! :lol:

I guess what u meant is that I need more diet and much better training right?!?

Only messin - means you are joking hahahhaha  lol nice joke!!

My bodyFat !??

Hmmm I dont know but it must be tooooo high cos I got just to much... my stomach (abs) is just too afwul... actually u cant see it how big it is cos I turned my body to a side and "sucked" my stomak inside (if you get me what Im trying to say) inculding that - my waist is too fat too!!

I seriously need to cut down, which I try  lool

Yeah... I stop eating choclate for a week then I start again :roll:

I know its not a proper way but I just need to cut down and trying not too loose that what I have archived by now...

(I didnt archive much anyway as u can see)

Shall I do much more cardio !?

Which means.... running, arobic and stuff?!?

What I acutally thought was to do a plan like :

*1 day :*

- Warm up (abs)

- Chest

- Triceps

- Abs

*2 day :*

Only Cardio - running, bicycle or even swmming!?

*3 day :*

- Warm up (abs)

- Back

- Biceps

- Abs

*4 day :*

Only Cardio - running, bicycle or even swmming!?

*5 day :*

- Warm up (abs)

- Shoulders/Neck

- Legs

- Abs

What do u think of this "imagining" plan!?!

By the way - is *Hydroxcut* good for cuting down!!??

If I just could loose like 5 - 10 kg would be great !!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I personaly think you have way to much abs there and doing shoulders and legs on the same day is going to be a bitch!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

looking good bro, keep at it



> By the way - is Hydroxcut good for cuting down


tbh, you want something more powerful, there not very affective. imo


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> I personaly think you have way to much abs there and doing shoulders and legs on the same day is going to be a bitch!


What do u mean bro!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

steve said:


> looking good bro, keep at it
> 
> 
> > By the way - is Hydroxcut good for cuting down
> ...


Hi Steve

So, u think that plan could be useful to loose weight including to build more myscles?!

Of course I also need to drink Whey Protain & Creatine...

What more powerful do I need?!

Thanks


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

You don't need to do Abs twice every workout your abs are a pretty small muscle group and a good diet is very effective at bringing abs out rather than over working them.

And Legs are a big muscle group when I train legs my whole workout is just legs and its a killer If I had to train shoulders straight after that it would be pretty half assed as I wouldn't have the energy.

Thats my personal opinion others might disagree but I think Legs is a workout on its own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

hey bucki i thought you said you're fat. :?

you aint fat mate you look quite lean to me.

i'd be bulking up if i were you not trying to cut up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

i hardly ever do my abs now, once a week maybe on a back day

not sure about doing em at the beginning and end of a workout either, i think you would notice a big diffrence if you did the warm up using the muscle group you were about to work, like if on a chest day you normaly started with abbs to warm up then bench press, you could just start with bench press but do a couple of really light sets first to warm the chest up and get the pump started same with back and shoulders just do a couple of light sets of the exercise that you start with then your warming all the muscles your actual going to use

and also by doing it this way when your bulking your not burning up energy like you would when doing cardio to warm up

Sam 8)

whats every one else think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

ok buki, how long you been training, you got a good shape going and your arms are lookin good, before i say anything else what are your goals how big do you wanna get


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

saj said:


> hey bucki i thought you said you're fat. :?
> 
> you aint fat mate you look quite lean to me.
> 
> i'd be bulking up if i were you not trying to cut up.


hi Saj

Yeah man...

I got too much fat, especially on my stomach & waist 

I like eating a lot choclate - thats m weakest point!

What do u mean by Bulking Up!?

Do u mean I should put more weight on!?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

9519sam said:


> i hardly ever do my abs now, once a week maybe on a back day
> 
> not sure about doing em at the beginning and end of a workout either, i think you would notice a big diffrence if you did the warm up using the muscle group you were about to work, like if on a chest day you normaly started with abbs to warm up then bench press, you could just start with bench press but do a couple of really light sets first to warm the chest up and get the pump started same with back and shoulders just do a couple of light sets of the exercise that you start with then your warming all the muscles your actual going to use
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

I thought by doing ABS every day would help me to bring it to a better shape!? :?

That's what I do usually... like u said ... when I do chest, (me and my bro) do first with light weight just to warm up and then starting with heavier wights? By the way, is it better to go from leighter weight to heavier or heavier to lighter ?! Cos usually we go from leight to heavy!!

I never understood this word - *Bulking* 

Is it to put weight on or is it to train with heavy weights but not sweating!?

I dont get it 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

garrilla said:


> ok buki, how long you been training, you got a good shape going and your arms are lookin good, before i say anything else what are your goals how big do you wanna get


*Hi Gorilla*

I started doing B-B by the age of 17 and I did not archive nothing as my 2 borthers did within 1 year... well yeah, my bros been always skinny and they started to drink Weight Gainer, Why Protain, Creatine and were eating like 6 days a week... within a time I could see they are progressing very quick and they are.

To be honest, within those years I have been training, 17 till 22, I did not archive much... maybe a bit but that's nothing!! Even thought I had to stop training for long terms due to some problems.

*How big I wanna get!?*

My actual goal is, to get rid of my stomach & waist , to loose those unesseary bodyfat and to get e better body, which does not mean I want to be too big. How can I call it... just a nice looking muscle body shape.

Thanks all for ya' replys

============================

By the way I have postet 2 pic's of my brothers:

- [ My Bro 1 ] 20 years old

- [ My Bro 2 ] 19 years old

I think my youngest brother got the best body from us 2 brothers!!

==================================


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

saj said:


> hey bucki i thought you said you're fat. :?
> 
> you aint fat mate you look quite lean to me.
> 
> i'd be bulking up if i were you not trying to cut up.


WTF? you need to get some glasses dude

lean? no offense to bucki but he needs to cut up badly, get rid of that waist, get some abs poppin out, get the chicks sayin 'wow!', start feeling good about himself, bodybuilding is about looking good and feeling great, not about looking like a big fat balloon and feeling crap about it

this guy has some great size for a 'natural' athlete, IMO you are big enough, i'd work on getting ripped! (as you rightfully have set as your target)


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:roll: its wearing thin now godfather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Danielle. said:


> not only that but girls (like myself) hate guys that are too big, but we love them abs


GF has finaly admited to cross dressing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> Danielle. said:
> 
> 
> > not only that but girls (like myself) hate guys that are too big, but we love them abs
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

just had a look at the pics of bucki again.

i'm sticking with what i said first time round.

bulking means getting bigger bucki, building some decent size before

grtting rid of the fat(cutting up).

ps me thinks god father fancys ya


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

saj said:


> just had a look at the pics of bucki again.
> 
> i'm sticking with what i said first time round.
> 
> ...


Yeah... building decnt size/muscle!!

I wish iit would be that easy as we say words lol

What is all about GodFather?!

Dont understand it at all... espeicaly what TheGuvnor said!?

Peace


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

BuCki said:


> saj said:
> 
> 
> > just had a look at the pics of bucki again.
> ...


Don't worry about it mate the Godfather references arn't about you just another issue on the boards.

As for the building muscle, we have to make the best of what mother nature gave us, Gary said it best in another thread you have to give yourself realistic and achievable short term goals like increasing a lift by 10kg or gaining 5lbs of muscle, the small steps all add up.

If you go into it thinking that your going to come out at a ripped and shredded 240lbs in a matter of a year then your going to get disheartened when it doesn't happen.

Keep positive and keep asking questions there are people here who can really help you with diet and training and supplements etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Deadpool

Thanks for clearing things out!!

*Back to the building muscle*

Of course, no1 could get great big massive muscels within 1 years... of course without taking any steroids but it's really hard when you think like you been training since a few years and by looking at the mirror I feel like a pig... that's what I say to myself!

I mean... of course Im the one who doesnt do things right as e.g not keeping a proper diet, not training regularly, not training properly... those things I should be improving. Beside thise, I also drink Protain & Creating!

Well, I am planinning from Monday on to do this kind of training plan and see what it will help me:

*1 day :*

- Warm up

- Chest

- Triceps

- Abs

*2 day :*

Only Cardio - running, bicycle or even swmming!?

*3 day :*

- Warm up

- Back

- Biceps

- No Abs

*4 day :*

Only Cardio - running, bicycle or even swmming!?

*5 day :*

- Warm up

- Shoulders/Neck

- Legs

- Abs

--------------

Any comments / ideas / suggestions!?

Thank You


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

We all fall of the wagon from time to time and eat stuff we know we shouldn't, don't beat yourself up for being human bro.

Most people have given positive comments on your pics you look to me like you have a solid base and your triceps are really showing in those pics.

Keep your diet as clean as you can and train hard make sure you get enough sleep and I'm sure you will continue to make gains.

Some people are hard gainers (I know I'm one of them) so don't get down on yourself cause your brothers have made more gains than you, concentrate on yourself not what other people are doing.

My training partner was a British champion in 91 and 92, a lot bigger than me and seems to be able to eat anything he likes and not gain an ounce of fat, he was out for 6 months with a broken wrist (he had to have a steel rod put in it) and in that 6 months ate crap and trained legs once a week and he didn't seem to lose any size and was still almost as cut as when he stopped training.

If I took him as an example of a normal person (which he isn't he just has fu**ing amazing genetics) I would pack my gym bag and never step into the gym again!

But I concentrate on me and what I need to do and I don't let anyone intimedate me in the gym, thats what you should do to and you will see results.

Good luck.

EDIT: I still think you've got to much ABs in your workout, diet will help you lose the BF on your midsection rather than overtraining...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

hi DeadPool

Thanks 4 your reply!

That's intresting that some peope eat and eat and eat and eat... and never get fat and people like me would be putting a lot of fat on, crap innit!!?

Other thing is, some people do not need to train a lot & hard they gain quicker & bigger muscels... as you said - it's Genetic!! One thine I know is - my genetics are crap loool

As you meantion - sleep -!!

That's what I do not get enough... well my fault cos I stay on PC too long and dont get anough rest, sometimes I get so tored that I cant even be bothered gogin to gym!! Yep... bit mistake which will be changed!!

I am not getting myself down, is just driving me mad why I do not have those genetic as others *lol" but that's me and won't be able to change about it but all I can do is train hard... which I will try.

Hmmm wonder if I have seen somewhere a supplement which makes your body burn the fat in quicker way... cant remember, I think I saw that in the Pharmacy called Holland & Barrett!! Do you know any?!

Apropos Triceps:

Ah no no, they aint big!

They might look on the pic' but aint really.

They might look big after the workout but not after I have had a rest 

Thanks


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

hi bucki, them references to the godfather had nothing to do with u bro, hes just getting on my nerves thats all. I hear wat u mean about putting bodyfat on easily, im in the same mold as u mate, i just keep the sugars,fats very low and i always keep my carbs under 200grams a day, dont think alot of guys will agree with limiting there carb intake but i have to otherwise i balloon lol, u have good shape mate, get that protein down ur kneck and train like a beast and ur on to a winner. Good luck bro :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

TheGuvnor said:


> hi bucki, them references to the godfather had nothing to do with u bro, hes just getting on my nerves thats all. I hear wat u mean about putting bodyfat on easily, im in the same mold as u mate, i just keep the sugars,fats very low and i always keep my carbs under 200grams a day, dont think alot of guys will agree with limiting there carb intake but i have to otherwise i balloon lol, u have good shape mate, get that protein down ur kneck and train like a beast and ur on to a winner. Good luck bro :wink: kev


Under 200 grams Carb!?

Damnn... just a Mars/Snickers bar is over 200grams of calorine!! :?

Well. yeah somehow I need to stop eating too much fat/suger/carbs and let my body to start using/working/burning the "stored fat" on my body but then will I loose just weight or "muscle" too!?

Best thing woule me like - loosing fat and building muscle at the same time - but how!?

What supplement would help my body to burn fat in quicker way!?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

I would agree with what most of the guys are saying about your routine - cut down on the abs work.. Pretty much all the lifts you will do, your abs help in some way, this includes support of the spine. If you overwork your abs at the beginning of a heavy workout, you decrease the support that your spine has when performing the lift.. which isn't good IMO.

Regarding whether you should cut or bulk, It really depends on what you are aiming for, If you want to get quite a bit bigger, then its probably a better idea to try and add some mass now and cut later. If not then you should cut and that will bring out your abs and give you better definition.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Hy All

Wanna thank you all for ur help/ideas/suggestions!!

I started doing that routing I have displayed before but just not as many ABS as telling before... as well not cuting down first but later on after I "bulked" up (if I can at all)!!

Was thinking of asking what routing its better for weights?? Doint it like from Heavy - to - Light or light -to- Heavy !? Which one is much more effective???

Just did it today with my bro - Heavy to Light and the chest 7 triceps seemed to be more in "tense" in other words they were more harder and stronger. So what do u think guys??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

youre going to hear a lot of different ides on this. we had a whole thread going on this for a week or better, you just have to try both and do what works for you m8.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

up until a couple of weeks ago i was going light to heavy then i tryd heavy to light and was very inpressed with the improvement in my max lifts, once you have the right weight sorted for the first lift you'll definatly feel a diffrence but best to make sure you get a couple of light warmup sets in first though


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

see, i always thought the object was to pyramid up. and if you start light then go heavy you are constantly straining the muscles more and more thru the set. starting heavy and going light is like backing off. you start heavy and then make it progressively easier? doesnt make sense to me, then again i am a little set in my ways and stubborn.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Ronnie Colemans tips for building mass is start of with a weight that you can rep for 12 and get a decent pump, up it and go for 10-12 again then up it again and go for 8-10.

Thats what I try to do and I have to admit it works, although from time to time I will pryamid up and then pryamid back down again.

I think your max on any exercise will be high if you start high cause your comparatively fresh on your first set compared to hitting the your heaviest set on say the 3rd or 4th set.

At the end of the day though shock and awe is the way to build muscle, always keep your body guessing so changing up and going light to heavy isn't going to harm your progress imo.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

yeah, lee priest does light to heavy and he does insanely high reps, like 15-20 per set...so he says. bump on changing it up though, i dont know if i do the exact same workout twice in a row, im kind of freeform on my exercises. i just do what sounds good that night keeping in mind the bp i am working. it gets me results.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Hey guys

I always been doing light - to - heavy but now I changed heavy to light and I feelt much more muscle-pain as before... and I was much more tired and felt that my muscels are mroe intense.

Well, I will keep doing it like this for a time...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

a big part of bodybuilding is willpower with your diet, its something we all struggle with though in different was, i need to keep motivated to force the carbs pro and calories down my neck and you need to resist the temptation to eachy chocolate. it all depends how badly you want to achieve your goals, if you want something bad enough you'll do what ever it takes to achieve it.

your brothers seem to both have the look you want and all things being equal what has worked for them shud work for you.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

garrilla said:


> a big part of bodybuilding is willpower with your diet, its something we all struggle with though in different was, i need to keep motivated to force the carbs pro and calories down my neck and you need to resist the temptation to eachy chocolate. it all depends how badly you want to achieve your goals, if you want something bad enough you'll do what ever it takes to achieve it.
> 
> your brothers seem to both have the look you want and all things being equal what has worked for them shud work for you.


HEY Gorrilla

Yeah I know, its all about how good I keep up to my diet, which is a worse&hard bit for me cos one day I say like "now I will stop eating chocs" and other you see me eating it again  it's just the motivation&temptation... but I know I could keep a good diet which I have done before.

I will try my best... :lol:

*About Creatine & Protaine!!*

I have read it many times that a certain amout of protain should be taking per 1kg of your body weight... is that correct!?!? Well I still did not figer it out... how much would it be in my case of 90kg (14 stone) ?!?!

What about creatine?!

Me and my bro' were talking about Creatine Monohydrate and told him that Creatine can be taking without any routines but he came up saying "No you should be take it with routine cos' then you body get used to it and won't produce creatine itself" that's what his gym advisor said to my bro, so What do you think about it?!?

I been taking creatin 2ice - before and after training for a long term!

Should I bee taking a break for 4 weeks and then starting it up again with "Loading" !?

*To my 2 Bros:*

As we all know, no1 is identicall to some1!

In that case my 2 bros must have diff or even better genetic as me.... even when they eat much they dont get fat appart of taking weight protain, they got mass on, especially my yongest bro - he got big arms.

Thank You


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

you need to get at least 1.5 grams of protein and 2 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight a day so for 14 stone thats 294gms of protein a day and 392gms carbs (complex)

as for creatine i dont use it so i'm no expert but i believe you shud pre-load it for 1 week at 20gms a day and take 10gms a day after that.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

try cell-tech, i have tried creatine in the past and found no real gains with it but i then switched to cell-tech and i got some good gains and i also felt i looked better on it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

garrilla said:


> you need to get at least 1.5 grams of protein and 2 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight a day so for 14 stone thats 294gms of protein a day and 392gms carbs (complex)
> 
> as for creatine i dont use it so i'm no expert but i believe you shud pre-load it for 1 week at 20gms a day and take 10gms a day after that.


Damnnnnn 294gms Protein and 392 grams carbs... where should be going all that ?!? :?

Hmmm if I devide those for 6 meals a day that would be like 50gm protein and 61gm carbs.... whish is a hell a lot

What kind of stuff couls i eat to get 50 gm protein per meal?!

I cant eat always the same... wouldnt be able to do it 4 a long time though.

That means I got to sit down and calculate every meal I eat to get those amounts... hmmm tough tough!!

Creatine:

Hmmmm 10gm a day!? Ru sure?!

How come that much!? Maybe ur talking about Creatine Power... but I got Creatine Monohydrate which is much more "finer" as the power and got told to take it like 1 - 2 small spoons a day... which is in miligram!!

Hmm Im a but confused....

Thank U


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

madmonkey292 said:


> try cell-tech, i have tried creatine in the past and found no real gains with it but i then switched to cell-tech and i got some good gains and i also felt i looked better on it.


Cell Tech!?

Thought that is like Proteine mixed with amino accids and some vitamines.

I have seen Cell Tech in Hoyland & Barot... what gains did u get?

Mass or just weight!? Does it give power/strength too!?

Thanks


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

stay away from Muscle Tech products like Cell Tech, they are WAY overpriced.

If you want to get hold of some decent creatine San V12 is good, as is Swole V2


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

garrilla said:


> you need to get at least 1.5 grams of protein and 2 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight a day so for 14 stone thats 294gms of protein a day and 392gms carbs (complex)
> 
> as for creatine i dont use it so i'm no expert but i believe you shud pre-load it for 1 week at 20gms a day and take 10gms a day after that.


Damnnnnn 294gms Protein and 392 grams carbs... where should be going all that ?!? :?

Hmmm if I devide those for 6 meals a day that would be like 50gm protein and 61gm carbs.... whish is a hell a lot

What kind of stuff couls i eat to get 50 gm protein per meal?!

I cant eat always the same... wouldnt be able to do it 4 a long time though.

That means I got to sit down and calculate every meal I eat to get those amounts... hmmm tough tough!!

Creatine:

Hmmmm 10gm a day!? Ru sure?!

How come that much!? Maybe ur talking about Creatine Power... but I got Creatine Monohydrate which is much more "finer" as the power and got told to take it like 1 - 2 small spoons a day... which is in miligram!!

Hmm Im a but confused....

Thank U


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> stay away from Muscle Tech products like Cell Tech, they are WAY overpriced.
> 
> If you want to get hold of some decent creatine San V12 is good, as is Swole V2


Yeah just checked in today Cell Tech 39.99 .. hell a lot!!

There is most of Carbohydrate of it ... :?

Aint Creatine Monohydrate good neough!?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Monohydrate is definately good enough but inorder for it to be used effectively it should be combined with a form of simple carb.

The insulin spike induced by the consumption of simple carbs drives the creatine into the muscles where it is needed.

The two products i recommended include a carrier matrix which basically means they are pre-combined with simple carbs. If your looking for a cheaper alternative monohydrate mixed with grape juice or orange juice is pretty effective.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> Monohydrate is definately good enough but inorder for it to be used effectively it should be combined with a form of simple carb.
> 
> The insulin spike induced by the consumption of simple carbs drives the creatine into the muscles where it is needed.
> 
> The two products i recommended include a carrier matrix which basically means they are pre-combined with simple carbs. If your looking for a cheaper alternative monohydrate mixed with grape juice or orange juice is pretty effective.


I usually drink Monohydrate with orange juce... 30 min before tranin and after.

Well I used to 'boc now I stopped for 4 weeks as (from hearing) it should be taken with a routine... some say no u dont need and some say yeah otherwise body will produce it on itself!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

*Creatine Monohydrate*

I just checked the creat mx Im using and it sayd the following:

Loading: 0.3g per kg of bodyweight for 5-7 days!

After Loading: 0.03g per kg of bodyweight per day!

** 1 scoop contain 2g creatin **

============================

As the calculation says above - for my bodyweight would be like:

0.03g x 90kg = 2.7g (1 and half scoop)

So y do we got to take 10g per day !?? :?

Thank U


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

You must have small scoops on your creatine!

garilla is right its 20g a day loading and 10g a day maintainance my scoop is 5g and I take two a day to maintain and 4 a day when loading...


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Also as far as your diet is concerned and you saying that you haven't made the gains your brothers have and how you get the urge to eat chocolate.

No creatine, steroid, protein supp etc is going to help you with the discipline side of things, we all get the urge to shovel crap down our throats I know I do!

but its about how much you want it, if you want it bad enough you won't eat it, in fact i don't buy it so its not in the house and if its not in the house I can't snack on it no matter how much I want to.

If you haven't got the self discipline to stop yourself well no one will do it for you and you will never get there.....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> You must have small scoops on your creatine!
> 
> garilla is right its 20g a day loading and 10g a day maintainance my scoop is 5g and I take two a day to maintain and 4 a day when loading...


One thing I dont get is, y does it say on my creatine to take 0.03g per bodyweight, which comes to 2.7g for 90kg but on other side you say I should be taking 10g per day ?? :? im confused....

If u take too much creatine for a long time without any routines, is that healthy though!??

About those chocs thing... I know, its all about me n the chocs!!

I did it before where I didnt touche a choc for long time n i will do it again, I just need that kick  :lol: not a kick as u might think off lol

Thanks 4 Reading


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

just trust people on here. the recommended dose is rarely what people go by in the bodybuliding world anyway! (surely u've realised that by going on this site... lol)


----------

